# Contractor needed ASAP



## Boss Man WNY

I am looking for some reliable licenced and insured contractors in these areas who could handle plowing salting and shoveling. If you can serve any of these areas please call me 716.913.0472 and I will fill you in on the details this will be for the rest of the season and for next season. thank you Troy
WATERBURY	CT, WEST HARTFORD CT, NEW HAVEN	CT, HARTFORD CT
DANBURY	CT
BOSTON	MA
WESTFIELD	MA
HOLYOKE MA
SPRINGFIELD	MA
EAST BOSTON	MA
SOMERVILLE	MA
QUINCY MA
WOBURN MA
WALTHAM	MA
SPRINGFIELD	MA
WEST ROXBURY	MA
LYNN MA
NEW BEDFORD	MA
REVERE MA
DEDHAM MA
CAMBRIDGE	MA
MALDEN MA
DEXTER ME
FORT FAIRFIELD	ME
MARS HILL	ME
Ashland ME
Bangor ME


----------



## searay220

Troy,

Are you trying to bid or take over a national contract? What company?

I am in Mass and could possibley handle several locations.


----------



## grandview

Looks like a bunch of bank branches.


----------



## Boss Man WNY

No these are not Banks Grandview They are a national account that I have and I am looking to have someone service the locations for me. I will disclose the locations after I have a short phone interview with a contractor. If you are able to have a few more accounts give me a call 716.913.0472 thank you Troy


----------

